# Sumo Takedowns



## Z-Man (Apr 10, 2010)

I've tried to integrate some sumo takedowns into my grappling repertoire.
I really like to sumo takedown "soto muso".  It seems to work well for me when I've practiced it.

Grapplers let me know what you think of these sumo moves on the below link.
Have you tried any of them and how do they work for you? 

Check out this link on Sumo Techniques:
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports/sumo_techniques.html
Thanks!


----------

